# New HD channels available to Dish



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Just seen this on another board, looks like some of the more popular cable channels may be moving to HD, now if Dish just has room! http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11336 the article says Sci-Fi, CNN, USA and others.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

> The news comes a day after DirecTV's announcement at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas that it has HD carriage agreements with 60 cable networks. DirecTV cited USA, Sci Fi, FX, CNN, Cartoon Network, TBS and several other channels among the brands with agreements.


It's basically going to take at least Scifi and CNN to get me to subscribe to the HD pack, and I'd be happier if Comedy Central was there too. At least it sounds like progress is being made.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

koralis said:


> It's basically going to take at least Scifi and CNN to get me to subscribe to the HD pack, and I'd be happier if Comedy Central was there too. At least it sounds like progress is being made.


yea, and even if they do. do you think there will be HD content, or just HD signal with a lot of stretch.

e..b


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> yea, and even if they do. do you think there will be HD content, or just HD signal with a lot of stretch.
> 
> e..b


I think Sci-Fi is mostly HD content, I know BSG, Firefly (when they show it) and I think Stargate is in HD. My big question is CNN, I am sure that the cameras used for news are not HD, in fact it seems the HDNews channel has only limited HD content for thier news, of course some of the affiliates are slowly going HD, so more news could be.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

koralis said:


> It's basically going to take at least Scifi and CNN to get me to subscribe to the HD pack, and I'd be happier if Comedy Central was there too. At least it sounds like progress is being made.


Yes life would be sooooo much sweeeeeter w/ South Park in HD!:lol: Ok so they have a lot of other shows and movies on CC but somehow all I could think of was Kenny being killed in HD! :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some of these networks would do better at ED than HD. Higher definition TV if there is not room for the highest definition TV.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldn't mind all the sd channels in ED instead of just 480i in digital. They would look sharper than the present picture and the hd receiver could upconvert the picture to 1080i too.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Boy that would be nice if all the SD channels were ED.... Good candidates for ED channels in a HD world would be some of the cartoon stuff. Who needs to watch pokemon in HD.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

E D - Ugh! :ewww:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Nick said:


> E D - Ugh! :ewww:


Not HD, but better then sd.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

jimborst said:


> Just seen this on another board, looks like some of the more popular cable channels may be moving to HD, now if Dish just has room! http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11336 the article says Sci-Fi, CNN, USA and others.


I would pay what ever DN wanted to charge me if I could get Sci-Fi in HD. Toss in Comedy Central and I would be over joyed.

mraroid


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Dr Who in HD.

Samantha Bee from the Daily show.

Both would be FUN.

Bob


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mraroid said:


> I would pay what ever DN wanted to charge me if I could get Sci-Fi in HD. Toss in Comedy Central and I would be over joyed.
> 
> mraroid


What if they wanted $300 per month for SciFi in HD?

I'm guessing you really wouldn't just pay anything for it... 

Meanwhile, Battlestar Galactica and Firefly are shown on UniversalHD regularly. So is Monk. I find it hard to believe that USA/SciFi would launch HD channels and have a full schedule this year when they can't provide enough stuff today to the UniversalHD channel.

They could be showing Stargate in HD today if they wanted... but for some reason they are not.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ...
> Meanwhile, Battlestar Galactica and Firefly are shown on UniversalHD regularly. So is Monk. I find it hard to believe that USA/SciFi would launch HD channels and have a full schedule this year when they can't provide enough stuff today to the UniversalHD channel.


Problem is they don't show the shows in HD until months after it airs on SciFi, at least in the case of BSG. I personally can't wait that long after it comes on initially just to see it in HD.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

HDMe said:


> They could be showing Stargate in HD today if they wanted... but for some reason they are not.


They don't have a venue for it now, but are thinking ahead for syndication and DVD box sets. Yes yes.. universal HD. Unfortunately, they've made the decision not to cannibalize Sci-Fi viewership by showing the material in a timely fashion and no one wants to watch a new episode months after people have stopped discussing it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watch shows to enjoy them, not so much for discussion with others... That said, I watch the new shows on SciFi rather than wait for UniversalHD to get them because I want to watch them now.

On the other hand, I never go to movie theaters... Instead I make note of movies that sound good, and wait for them to be released on DVD months later before I watch... so discussion with others is not a big factor.

My main point was, they could be showing Stargate in HD on UniversalHD... nothing but them preventing that... and since they don't use UniversalHD to its fullest by showing stuff concurrently with the SD new broadcasts... I have no reason to believe they are terribly motivated to launch SciFi, USA HD channels this year.

Considering right now they are showing old upconvert stuff on UniversalHD instead of their new shows that they already have the rights to show... why would they invest more money in another HD channel that they wouldn't have enough stuff to air?

I would love to see HD versions of those channels if they were really HD and really had good content... but I just don't see that happening this year based on how the companies have been operating thus far.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

"The satellite provider plans to launch 100 HD channels by the end of the year as part of its strategy to expand its HD offerings."

Is this serious? DTV adding 100 HD channels? :eek2: Or am I misunderstanding it?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

He Save Dave said:


> "The satellite provider plans to launch 100 HD channels by the end of the year as part of its strategy to expand its HD offerings."
> 
> Is this serious? DTV adding 100 HD channels? :eek2: Or am I misunderstanding it?


Keyword being "plans".


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Keyword being "plans".


lets see.. how many has D* or even E* added in 2006 and 2005?

i dont forse more then a few by jan1 2008


----------

